# Neue Seite bei Excel



## santange (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

Habe da ein ganz komische Phänomen.

Wir setzten
- Windows XP Professional SP2 inkl. alle Patch
- Office 2003 SP2 inkl. alle Patch
ein.

Excel Dokumente werden nicht auf allen Computer gleich dargestellt
zum Teil haben wir Exceldokumente, die auf einem Rechner nur eine Seite haben
auf einem anderen Rechner hat das genau gleiche Dokument zwei Seiten!

Druckertreiber sind auf allen gleich
Standarddrucker ist überall der gleiche
Revision von Excel ist überall gleich

was könnte da sonst noch sein?

Danke im voraus für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## hikeda_ya (24. Oktober 2006)

schon mal die Druckereinstellungen der User überprüft

bezüglich Standard-Fach  und Druckereinstellungen


----------



## santange (24. Oktober 2006)

Ja, ist auf den zwei Rechner gleich eingestellt.


----------

